# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Sostenon 250 by Organon from Mexico

## KeyMastur

It comes packaged with a redi-ject (shown) and a 20 gauge 1 1/2" needle (thrown away).

----------


## bd2g

when i was in cancun they wanted $** american dollars for those puppies. i drank all my money away and could not get any, the only thing i found to be reasonable was the price of clen . cool pic dude brings back memories.

----------


## devil1

> It comes packaged with a redi-ject (shown) and a 20 gauge 1 1/2" needle (thrown away).


very nice pics, im going to pick me up some of those when i go back home. there expensive but i havent had em in a while. :Big Grin:

----------


## NewBreed

best sust money can buy!

----------


## Zapp

A four year old thread.... :LOL:

----------


## Dr. Musclehead

Organon makes a great yet pricey product but I get the same results from VET grade

----------


## undrwrboy

Het guys, I just got the same sus. I also got deca in the same vials, only it is only 50mgs....

----------


## xRosiex

hi How can i buy Sostenon 250. Please respone ASAP thank you

----------


## Matt

^^^ Stop bumping old threads and asking where you can get such things..

You need to read the board rules again before posting....

----------


## Najeem

just picked up 12 of these thanks!  :Haha:

----------


## Bonedriven

Wow,have not seen these for years. Brings back memories of Mexico.

----------

